
Ask HN: Google search PNG question - ParameterOne
On a Google search results page in developer tools it has this .png file (www.google.com&#x2F;images&#x2F;nav_logo242.png)<p>And I have been wondering two things.  1. how do they use different parts of a single png in different parts of the web page?  And does the checkered background of the png mean it&#x27;s transparent?
======
Safety1stClyde
This is a CSS sprite.

See
[https://www.w3schools.com/Css/css_image_sprites.asp](https://www.w3schools.com/Css/css_image_sprites.asp)

~~~
ParameterOne
Thank you.

------
slater
That link doesn't work for me, but:

1\. CSS's background-position, probably.

2\. Dependent on your browser; if you're using Google Chrome: Yes.

~~~
ParameterOne
sorry,updated the link, was missing the www.

